# Application Finalised Status



## ganeshn83 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi 

My Skilled independent visa application was filed in December 2011, further details as follows:

Application General Skilled Migration
02/12/2011 Application received - processing
02/12/2011 Application fee received
07/09/2012 Application Finalised 

When checking the status online today, i noticed that the application has a status of "application finalised". This appears for both me and my spouse. I'm not sure what this means, can anyone please help me in understanding whether this means an approval/rejection or is it waiting on something?

Cheers
G


----------



## robertM (Aug 15, 2012)

*Entitlement Details*

Hi Ganesh,

I'm still waiting form my skilled independent visa lodged in May, but my guess would be you should click the _View entitlement details_ on the bottom page in your visa interface and check details such as _Visa grant date_, _Visa type_, etc. If none of the such is written there contact your case officer and ask of the outcome.

Good luck!


----------



## ganeshn83 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Robert, I've just done that now based on your suggestion, fingers crossed and hoping for some positive reply from the CO.


----------

